# Whats the best kind of springer fork?



## Scrambler3636 (Dec 7, 2013)

I currently have a couple of those crappy repop springers that have the rod through the center.. are the older ones stronger? are there better options for a super strong springer front end? the one I have came off a roxy and has the rods welded at the wheel bolts and it still bent.  I am convinced that schwinns system with the fork actually increasing the steering circle as its compressed is the best just not exactly the strongest.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 7, 2013)

Not sure if this is what you are asking but you can replace the spring on a chrome Schwinn springer with one from a Phantom to upgrade the stiffness.


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2013)

This kind is the best.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 7, 2013)

Scrambler3636 said:


> I currently have a couple of those crappy repop springers that have the rod through the center.. are the older ones stronger? are there better options for a super strong springer front end? the one I have came off a roxy and has the rods welded at the wheel bolts and it still bent.  I am convinced that schwinns system with the fork actually increasing the steering circle as its compressed is the best just not exactly the strongest.




Yes get a pre 1952 springer.. After that up to 55? the legs bend different at the ends and after that they are crap in my opinion with the bolt going through the keg...two cents


----------



## OldRider (Dec 7, 2013)

From what others have said here on CABE the CWC springers seem to have been the best.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 7, 2013)

OldRider said:


> From what others have said here on CABE the CWC springers seem to have been the best.




Haha yer kidding right?.. Are you talking about the one with two little springs and big curvy truss rods?... That thang looks dangerous!


----------



## Scrambler3636 (Dec 7, 2013)

catfish said:


> This kind is the best.




I saw those indian springer on an american chopper show the leaf springs look pretty heavy duty but I do wonder about the ride I normally carry like 25lbs doggie in my front basket LOL...


----------



## Scrambler3636 (Dec 7, 2013)

OldRider said:


> From what others have said here on CABE the CWC springers seem to have been the best.




is that the one that looks like a beehive? lol


----------



## Scrambler3636 (Dec 7, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yes get a pre 1952 springer.. After that up to 55? the legs bend different at the ends and after that they are crap in my opinion with the bolt going through the keg...two cents




those older springers that have the pivot point instead of the bolt seem like they are stronger who ever decided to just drill a hole through the fork leg did the whole thing an injustice thanks for the tip on the years i have seen a few of those older ones that have the forging bands and pivot but do those take that funny top race seen on old crusiers? what is that top race thingy? any info would be cool.. my frame has a kinda long head tube its an older frame 54 from the serial.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Haha yer kidding right?.. Are you talking about the one with two little springs and big curvy truss rods?... That thang looks dangerous!




I have both pre and post war Shockmasters and they are, by far, better than any of the other spring fork bikes I own to include pre and post war Monarks, Schwinns, a Dayton, Westfields (Columbias), and a Murray built X53. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 7, 2013)

Scrambler3636 said:


> those older springers that have the pivot point instead of the bolt seem like they are stronger who ever decided to just drill a hole through the fork leg did the whole thing an injustice thanks for the tip on the years i have seen a few of those older ones that have the forging bands and pivot but do those take that funny top race seen on old crusiers? what is that top race thingy? any info would be cool.. my frame has a kinda long head tube its an older frame 54 from the serial.




They will take any old Schwinn race. I think you are talking about the deluxe race?..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 7, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I have both pre and post war Shockmasters and they are, by far, better than any of the other spring fork bikes I own to include pre and post war Monarks, Schwinns, a Dayton, Westfields (Columbias), and a Murray built X53. V/r Shawn




Good to know! Just look wobbly


----------



## Scrambler3636 (Dec 8, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> They will take any old Schwinn race. I think you are talking about the deluxe race?..




I think i have seen one that had some sort of wierd cup like the bearing race that would be on the bottom of the fork on the top of the head tube. is that off the deluxe? those older forks look to be alot less flimsy than the ones with that plain hole trough the tube LOL mine has like a bolt and nut and a couple of washers but it seems totally flimsy at that junction


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I have both pre and post war Shockmasters and they are, by far, better than any of the other spring fork bikes I own to include pre and post war Monarks, Schwinns, a Dayton, Westfields (Columbias), and a Murray built X53. V/r Shawn




I agree. Picked one up a while back and put it on a rat bike I built up. Super smooth,soaks up the bumps and best of all supports me without issue.


----------



## Scrambler3636 (Dec 8, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I agree. Picked one up a while back and put it on a rat bike I built up. Super smooth,soaks up the bumps and best of all supports me without issue.




I like that fork! does it lengthen the wheel base on the bike when the wheel compresses lol the schwinn ones are pretty nice in that regard makes the geometry relax a bit.. i think you can feel it lol mabye its just me lol.. thats a sweet fork tho the bikes cool too


----------

